# Magnetic Rug - which one to buy?



## Lottie83 (25 June 2012)

Afternoon!

I'm looking at buying a magnetic rug for our horse who is now 21, he's been a bit stiff and also has a bit of arthritis. 

I've seen the Premier Equine and the Equimagnet ones which both seem good.  

Has anyone got one, what make has everyone got? 

Thank you!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

Dont waste your money! I spent a good while of my degree this year looking into the effects of magnets in boots, rugs ect. 

I found they did not work at all and could not find one paper that suggested they did!

So dont waste the money!

You would be better if its for healing or competition horses to invest in regular physiotherapy sessions


----------



## ellie_e (25 June 2012)

You will get lots of people telling you the pros and cons about magnetic rugs and their benefits, I have to speak as I find... Ive bought the rug kit on ebay, It comes with 10 patches that you can sew into your own rug and also a pair of free boots, Ive tried the rug over the weekend and couldnt rate it enough!! Normally mine will come out of box and take a good 20-25mins to warm up and work correctly, after having the rug on for 30-40mins he was soft and working well within 5-10mins!!! Tried it the next day and another good result, so for me, Im a big fan, search on Ebay and see what you can find i bought mine for £40, if not FMB's also sell a rug kit for around £70


----------



## Copperpot (25 June 2012)

I have the new Premier Equine one.


----------



## Lottie83 (25 June 2012)

I didn't realise you could get the magnets for your own rug, I'll have a look.


----------



## WelshShowCobs (25 June 2012)

i have magnetic hock boots,overeach boots,normal boots,strips for the headcollar and a rug and love every single piece,my mare comes out less stiff with her rug on for an hour or two,its premier equine but i dont think its as good as the others tbh but still does the job.

she has lami and has her overeach boots on for 5-6 hours a day and would be lost without them!they help her ALOT!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

I like Harpley Equestrian one..

  Have the leg wraps and bell boots  used for the lami ,also knee ones.  They don't sweat in the either .


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

No wonder these things sell, no one ever takes notice when I say they dont work. I did a few months scientific study into them!

I may start making them and selling them for a fortune


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

badgermyers said:



			No wonder these things sell, no one ever takes notice when I say they dont work. I did a few months scientific study into them!

I may start making them and selling them for a fortune 

Click to expand...

why are we supposed to believe you  over anyone else, just  because you say they don't work??  You have shown no proof that they don't just  your hearsay.

All I know is my lami mares hoof had very little blood ciculation for weeks/ months, when I started using the boot  theyt started to improve.  

 So I think I will take my experiance with Magnetic boots/ rugs as my guidance over a student  with two months research.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

I studied this myself? In detail. 

I can find papers if you like but they are rather long winded.


----------



## WelshShowCobs (25 June 2012)

Haha ditto leviathan,my mare improved with her mag rug and boots so ill take my experience over someone saying different with no proof or papers.

And if they didnt work why do we have so many different products with magnets in them and why do so many people own a piece of mag equipment?


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

Leviathan said:



			why are we supposed to believe you  over anyone else, just  because you say they don't work??  You have shown no proof that they don't just  your hearsay.
		
Click to expand...

There are several hundred scientific articles showing absolutely no effect above placebo of static magnetic products, on humans or animals. Do a quick search on google scholar 

OP, if I was determined to buy a magnetic rug, I'd personally buy the cheapest. Still won't work, but will save you money (well comparatively anyway).

Where has your horse had his arthritis diagnosed? There are plenty of other options than magnetic 'therapy' but I can empathise with you wanting to do the best for your oldie


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

WelshShowCobs said:



			And if they didnt work why do we have so many different products with magnets in them and why do so many people own a piece of mag equipment?
		
Click to expand...

The power of placebo. Nothing more. Plenty of proof if you actually want to look for it, unfortunately in my experience on here there aren't all that many people who are actually able to look at things with an open mind.

Well good salesmanship too; although the increase in successful prosecutions against magnetic companies claiming proof of efficacy should help remedy that 

Still, they are very unlikely to do any damage so there's no harm really, your money your horse


----------



## WelshShowCobs (25 June 2012)

Horses dont know what a placebo is so why if i put mag boots on her for 2 hours then walk her out does she stride out more freely and looks more sound when shes had them on?too many people have them to disbar them.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

rhino said:



			There are several hundred scientific articles showing absolutely no effect above placebo of static magnetic products, on humans or animals. Do a quick search on google scholar 

OP, if I was determined to buy a magnetic rug, I'd personally buy the cheapest. Still won't work, but will save you money (well comparatively anyway).

Where has your horse had his arthritis diagnosed? There are plenty of other options than magnetic 'therapy' but I can empathise with you wanting to do the best for your oldie 

Click to expand...

Thank you Rhino! I dont want to seem a party pooper but I wasted months looking into it trying to make them work! Whats the point in me researching if I then cant use it to advise people in the future.


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

WelshShowCobs said:



			Horses dont know what a placebo is so why if i put mag boots on her for 2 hours then walk her out does she stride out more freely and looks more sound when shes had them on?too many people have them to disbar them.
		
Click to expand...

Proper placebo effect, no. However, look at conditioning theory, expectancy theory, human contact (inducing placebo effects in the owner... They will all give answers if you take the time to read them.

McMillan, FD. The Placebo Effect in Animals. J Am Vet Med Assoc 1999; 215(7): 992-9.
Pavlov, IP. Conditioned Reflexes. London: Oxford Press, 1927. 2378.
Voudouris, NJ, Peck, CL, Coleman, G. Conditioned placebo responses. J Pers Soc Psychol 1985; 48: 47-53.
Gantt, WH, Newton, JO, Royer, FL, et al. Effect of person. Conditional Reflex 1966; 1: 18-35.
Lynch, B. Heart rate changes in the horse to human contact. Psychophysiology 1974; 11: 472-478.
Wilson, DV, Berney, CE, Peroni, DL, et al. The effects of a single acupuncture treatment in horses with severe recurrent airway obstruction. Equine Vet J 2004; 36(6): 489-94. 

And taken from a previous post:




			Taken from Professor Finegold's article in the British Medical Journal

Quote:
Extraordinary claims demand extraordinary evidence. If there is any healing effect of magnets, it is apparently small since published research, both theoretical and experimental, is weighted heavily against any therapeutic benefit. Patients should be advised that magnet therapy has no proved benefits. If they insist on using a magnetic device they could be advised to buy the cheapestthis will at least alleviate the pain in their wallet.


And if anyone wants to read some research for themselves:
Magnet therapy does not alter blood flow: 
Mayrovitz HN and others. Assessment of the short-term effects of a permanent magnet on normal skin blood circulation via laser-Doppler flowmetry. Scientific Review of Alternative Medicine 6(1):9-12, 2002]
Martel GF, Andrews SC, Roseboom CG. Comparison of static and placebo magnets on resting forearm blood flow in young, healthy men. J Orthop Sports Phys Ther. 2002;32:518-524.

Magnetic therapy is not pain relieving:
Pittler MH, Brown EM, Ernst E. Static magnets for reducing pain: systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized trials. CMAJ. 2007;177:736-742.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

badgermyers said:



			Thank you Rhino! I dont want to seem a party pooper but I wasted months looking into it trying to make them work! Whats the point in me researching if I then cant use it to advise people in the future. 

Click to expand...

No point trying to advise people really, the best you can do is present them with the cold hard facts.

Which they will more than likely choose to ignore completely, as belief will always trump knowledge with some people. Doesn't do any harm really


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

rhino said:



			No point trying to advise people really, the best you can do is present them with the cold hard facts.

Which they will more than likely choose to ignore completely, as belief will always trump knowledge with some people. Doesn't do any harm really 

Click to expand...

You found some of the things I was going to post! I rung and spoke to Premier Equine regarding selling the boots. They just told me they never said anywhere in advertising that they work or have any effect, only suggest they MIGHT. They have to by law and when I said they didnt work they didnt argue against me and just explained that they cannot claim that they do - because no studies have provided proof for them to do so.

I also with people would look at things with an open mind and do some research into alternative therapies. The only good thing is no studies, bar invasive use of magnets, have shown any adverse effects, bar a lighter pocket, from using them!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

rhino said:



			No point trying to advise people really, the best you can do is present them with the cold hard facts.

Which they will more than likely choose to ignore completely, as belief will always trump knowledge with some people. Doesn't do any harm really 

Click to expand...


  I have seen NO hard facts  just someones post saying they studied it. 
 I have used magnetic boots for years.  So I will take my experiance over someones else who just studied it.

 Rhino  you might also think your  in the no on this,  I know you think you know everything  judging on the way you post your threads   but  quite frankly  your views mean nothing to me,  when I have seen with my own eyes a mare who is cold backed whos owner has to stand in the stirrups  for 10 mins until the mare has warmed up.  Then she borrowed another liveries magnetic  rug for 20 mins then tacked up the mare and sat straight on horses back and no sign of bucking or tensing  in the mare.  That is fact  and what I consider good enough for me+ what I have seen and witnesed with my mare.

 I think my  over 40 years in horses gives me a pretty good judgement.  Until I have seen something with my own eyes and witness  it I have an open mind.

 On this subject its just hearsay what this posters says, taking one persons comment as gospel.


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

Leviathan said:



			I have seen NO hard facts  just someones post saying they studied it.
		
Click to expand...

I have linked several studies, both in this thread and in previous threads, which you continue to ignore. There are plenty more, if you actually go to the bother of looking for it, if you don't believe anecdotes are enough. I don't get the feeling you would care, however many times they are proven not to have an effect.

 Like I also say, in every thread, your horse, your money.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

Leviathan said:



			I have seen NO hard facts  just someones post saying they studied it. 
 I have used magnetic boots for years.  So I will take my experiance over someones else who just studied it.

 Rhino  you might also think your  in the no on this, but  quite frankly  your views mean nothing to me,  when I have seen with my own eyes a mare who is cold backed whos owner has to stand in the stirrups  for 10 mins until the mare has warmed up.  Then she borrowed another liveries magnetic  rug for 20 mins then tacked up the mare and sat straight on horses back and no sign of bucking or tensing  in the mare.  That is fact  and what I consider good enough for me+ what I have seen and witnesed with my mare.

 I think my  over 40 years in horses gives me a pretty good judgement.  Until I have seen something with my own eyes and witness  it I have an open mind.

 On this subject its just hearsay what this posters says, taking one persons comment as gospel.
		
Click to expand...


Did you ever consider that rugs with magnets are insulating? So cause muscles to heat up? Hence the result you are seeing. Try a thermatex, did the same for my cold backed mare 

So you dont listen because I studied it? I imagine you listen to a doctor who studied medicine when youre ill though?


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2012)

I use magnets on my knee when it plays up and within 20 mins the pain has gone. It may be placebo but I sony think it is, and if it were then so be it, as long as the pain goes I dont care 
I use boots on my mare but the rugs seem really expensive


----------



## dafthoss (25 June 2012)

I was just going to say have you tried a normal rug? but badgermyers beat me to it


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

RubysGold said:



			I use magnets on my knee when it plays up and within 20 mins the pain has gone. It may be placebo but I sony think it is, and if it were then so be it, as long as the pain goes I dont care 
I use boots on my mare but the rugs seem really expensive
		
Click to expand...

You can buy magnets and sew them into rugs etc. yourself, would work out much cheaper for magnets with exactly the same 'gauss'. You could also put them exactly over the problem areas that way.


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2012)

Badger: I'm afraid whether you studied it or not, you can't force people to take your opinion over their own. 
Rhino knows from a previous thread that I didnt understand a thing about magnets, I appreciate her telling me about static and not static ones but I will continue to use them


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

dafthoss said:



			I was just going to say have you tried a normal rug? but badgermyers beat me to it 

Click to expand...

Mate after months on this its all up my sleeve now  

Same with boots, its the heat from the boot....not the magnet that warms up the leg and so lessens stiffness and boots that prevent swelling. Seems common sense if you think about it


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

RubysGold said:



			Badger: I'm afraid whether you studied it or not, you can't force people to take your opinion over their own. 
Rhino knows from a previous thread that I didnt understand a thing about magnets, I appreciate her telling me about static and not static ones but I will continue to use them
		
Click to expand...

I am not forcing, its not my money but I feel some people dont know that they dont work and so appreciate being told and so can spend the small fortune they cost elsewhere. 

After that its up to them, I actually find it a very interesting topic, shame I couldnt do my dissertation on it really....

I love to hear people opinions and debate over magnets. After all its a very clever market when you think about it....


----------



## dafthoss (25 June 2012)

All common sense 'my horses back is warm after wearing his magnets' any chance thats because he has been rugged?  fwiw I put a light rug on mine on the way to dressage unless its really hot as he is softer that way.


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

badgermyers said:



			I love to hear people opinions and debate over magnets. After all its a very clever market when you think about it....
		
Click to expand...

You could start a new thread on it, I feel a bit bad that OP's thread has been hijacked  Or do a search; Wagtail started a thread a few months ago with a poll


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

rhino said:



			You could start a new thread on it, I feel a bit bad that OP's thread has been hijacked  Or do a search; Wagtail started a thread a few months ago with a poll 

Click to expand...

I think I made a few comments on that! When I start new threads they tend to die after about two comments! *bring out the violins*


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2012)

Great minds think alike rhino, just looked at title of thread and thought oops I wasnt very constructive
Sorry op I dont know which rugs are best, I just like the magnet discussions


----------



## PingPongPony (25 June 2012)

lol, i'm sorry OP but i'm having a silly day and just had to say this. I don't believe magnets work either, afterall, you don't see people strapping fridge magnets to their foreheads when they have a headache  ''oh linda, i like your butterfly magnet'' lol, this would make going out into town so much more interesting 
To reply to your thread, don't know which rug as i simply don't use them. What i would suggest though is maybe massaging the affected area and then putting a normal rug on?


----------



## RubysGold (25 June 2012)

Haha I had to laugh at the idea of fridge magnets, I might have to do that and see what reaction I get from people around me


----------



## rhino (25 June 2012)

PingPongPony said:



			people strapping fridge magnets to their foreheads when they have a headache  ''oh linda, i like your butterfly magnet'' lol, this would make going out into town so much more interesting 

Click to expand...

You'd be better lying on the ground and letting the Earth's magnetic field cure you


----------



## Copperpot (25 June 2012)

Tbh I don't use it enough to see if it works or not. I love shopping, have more money than sense, so thought why not  it looks smart and I quite enjoy sticking tea spoons and keys to him whilst he wears it


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

badgermyers said:



			I imagine you listen to a doctor who studied medicine when youre ill though?
		
Click to expand...

 Not all doctors I listen no  some doctors cause more problems than they heal .  Some doctors risk their patients lives.


----------



## Umbongo (25 June 2012)

All the vets I know laugh at the idea of magnets increasing blood flow. The very small amount of iron that is actually in the blood....you would need a bloody powerful magnet to get it circulating quicker!!!

Absolutely no evidence that magnets help....hundreds of papers that prove they don't work.
My friend used to swear by her magnetic boots and magnetic rug for her stiff, old arthritic horse. I got her to use just normal boots and a normal rug for a few weeks and the effect was the same! It was the warmth from wearing the boots and rug that helped the horse, not magnets.

Still let people use them if they want. I would rather spend the money on a Equilibrium massage pad I think 

To answer the op, I don't know which rug...but don't go out and waste too much of your money...find a cheap one or buy the sew on magnets.


----------



## Lottie83 (25 June 2012)

Just got back, and see there are lots of replies!! 

Thanks for all your input, I've read everything with interest, find it really interesting everyones opinions!  I just want to try everything I can to give him the best chance to keep him going and thought maybe a magnetic rug would help him as an older horse not being as stiff and just give him a helping hand!  

I'll look in to everything that everyones said! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Tiffany (25 June 2012)

I asked my physio about one for my mare and she also said 'there's no scientific evidence just antidotal'. Having said that, if you want one and you have the money then go ahead and buy one.

Some top riders endorse them although that may be because they get them for free or, they do believe they help their horses. At the end of the day theyre's no evidence to suggest they do any harm


----------

